# Oh you dirty, dirty cars!



## quads (May 14, 2012)

The cars in the sheds are really filthy.  Here is sort of a before and after pic all in one picture of the 1966 7 Litre Galaxie 500:






Here are a couple more cars that need a bath yet.  A Hudson Super jet!  I could so see myself cruising around in this.  HA!:





1965 Galaxie 500:


----------



## Freeheat (May 14, 2012)

Looks like quite the collection, Have you had offers yet?


----------



## Jack Straw (May 14, 2012)

Hey, I see an old Chevy p/u behind the Hudson. I've had several, they were cool!


----------



## fossil (May 14, 2012)

Scattered among the old rusties, there's some valuable iron in that collection.  The auction should be interesting.  My cousin would be salivating all over the Galaxies...he's got a '66 hardtop, but I'm sure he'd dearly love to get his hands on the convertible.  Rick


----------



## gzecc (May 14, 2012)

Quads, What engine is in the Galexie 500?


----------



## quads (May 14, 2012)

es332 said:


> Looks like quite the collection, Have you had offers yet?


Well, everybody is interested, but we can't sell anything outright.  All has to be sold at the auction.


----------



## quads (May 14, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey, I see an old Chevy p/u behind the Hudson. I've had several, they were cool!


There are a few old Chevy pickups.


----------



## quads (May 14, 2012)

fossil said:


> Scattered among the old rusties, there's some valuable iron in that collection. The auction should be interesting. My cousin would be salivating all over the Galaxies...he's got a '66 hardtop, but I'm sure he'd dearly love to get his hands on the convertible. Rick


Rumor has it that the convertible is a $65,000 car the way it sits, but you couldn't prove it by me.  It's something about it's serial number.  Supposedly they only made 450?  Anyway, this one is number 0004.


----------



## quads (May 14, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Quads, What engine is in the Galexie 500?


The really dirty 65 2dr hardtop has a 352.  The 66 convertible that is being washed in the pic has a 7 liter, whatever that is in cubic inches.


----------



## nate379 (May 14, 2012)

Holy smoke, the grass is already a foot plus tall? My yard is mostly brown still!

7.0L is 427 cu inches.


----------



## quads (May 14, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Holy smoke, the grass is already a foot plus tall? My yard is mostly brown still!
> 
> 7.0L is 427 cu inches.


Yes, lots of rain, but the biggest factor in making the grass grow so fast is that field was cow pasture for over 100 years, until March 1st.


----------



## ScotO (May 14, 2012)

Quads if that is a 427 Galaxie, you've got a rare gem there.  How much do ya want for it?  I can be out by Wednesday to get it!


----------



## ohio woodburner (May 14, 2012)

Jeesh nobody noticed the tree in the first pic that needs made into firewood?    Quads sweet pictures as usual.


----------



## fossil (May 14, 2012)

I don't think the trees are to be part of the auction.


----------



## bogydave (May 15, 2012)

I'm looking at the dually truck behind the 500XL. That's my speed.
Fixed up with a winch on the "A" frame & flat bed with rails, what a wood hauler 

Quads, You may have to widen some of your trails, but all chained up that could replace your ATV... HAHA    

Great pics &  post; for keeping us posted


----------



## quads (May 15, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Quads if that is a 427 Galaxie, you've got a rare gem there. How much do ya want for it? I can be out by Wednesday to get it!


Yes, that's what it is.  And it's the 4th one off the assembly line is what we are told.  Supposedly a Ford Motor Company representative was out to look at it and offered my cousin any new Ford car for it because they wanted it for their own collection, so the story goes.  But my cousin turned them down.  Now that he passed away, the probate court told us everything needs to be liquidated and will be sold at auction.


----------



## quads (May 15, 2012)

ohio woodburner said:


> Jeesh nobody noticed the tree in the first pic that needs made into firewood?  Quads sweet pictures as usual.


HA!  Besides being full of nails and fence wire, that tree still has a tall live limb on it that leans right over the top of the Quonset hut.  I'm not touching that one.  HAHA!


----------



## quads (May 15, 2012)

fossil said:


> I don't think the trees are to be part of the auction.


Actually yes!  Everything is being sold, including the 575 acres of land.


----------



## quads (May 15, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm looking at the dually truck behind the 500XL. That's my speed.
> Fixed up with a winch on the "A" frame & flat bed with rails, what a wood hauler
> 
> Quads, You may have to widen some of your trails, but all chained up that could replace your ATV... HAHA
> ...


That's a Model B Ford.  It's a dump truck.  Already has a winch on the a-frame for lifting the box to dump it.  It's a hand-crank winch and probably even works!


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2012)

Quads - an all original 427 galaxy convertible with that low of a production number will bring in some pretty heavy hitters to the auction (assuming the advertising is up to par). You may be witness to a whole bunch of money being thrown around. That machine really needs to be auctioned at a high vis place like Barret Jackson.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 15, 2012)

Wash 'em off- you have major league gold on your hands. I got a little semi here about the whole situation


----------



## Freeheat (May 15, 2012)

Jags said:


> Quads - an all original 427 galaxy convertible with that low of a production number will bring in some pretty heavy hitters to the auction (assuming the advertising is up to par). You may be witness to a whole bunch of money being thrown around. That machine really needs to be auctioned at a high vis place like Barret Jackson.


 
Wasn't ford a 429 ??


----------



## lukem (May 15, 2012)

I'm looking for that era mustang for a project, so I've done some recent reading on Ford engines of that genre. 427 was a pretty rare engine...I think it made 425HP (which is a real accomplishment on pump gas and natural aspiration, especially 50 years ago). There was also a 428 Cobra Jet, although bigger and meaner sounding name, it only made about 350HP +-. You are correct, there was also a 429...i think it was a super cobra jet and made 375HP.

The 427 is by far the most rare and desirable. It is really is a 427, and I don't have any reason to doubt quads, then it will fetch a 50% premium over the same car with any other engine. That is a real treasure there. I hope you get what you deserve and it goes to a good home where they treat it with the respect it deserves. I would have an expert on Galaxies run the VIN and get a second opinion...and determine a reserve price. Don't let it go for cheap.


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2012)

es332 said:


> Wasn't ford a 429 ??


409 and 427 for Ford.

But in 1968 you could get 427, 428 or a 429.
Chevy also had a 409 and 427

But the Mopar 426 hemi would spank them all.

And AP is right (for once ) that the ford 427 was rated at 425 HP as was the Mopar 426 Hemi - this was the ceiling for advancing into a different taxation rate (at the time) so both were _advertised_  at 425HP (the 426 hemi would typically dyno at about 470 hp)


----------



## Freeheat (May 15, 2012)

Jags said:


> 409 and 427 for Ford.
> 
> But in 1968 you could get 427, 428 or a 429.
> Chevy also had a 409 and 427
> ...


 
Thats like Chevy had a 302 ci in 1969 and WOW  what a screamer


----------



## lukem (May 15, 2012)

Jags said:


> But the Mopar 426 hemi would spank them all.


 
Hard to argue against that.  It is, after all, the engine that essentially re-wrote the Nascar rule book.


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2012)

lukem said:


> Hard to argue against that. It is, after all, the engine that essentially re-wrote the Nascar rule book.


Quite literally.


----------



## fossil (May 15, 2012)

Much as I dearly love cars...owning them, working on them, driving them, and talking about them...I'm obligated by my exalted position here to say that an extended discussion of cars simply doesn't belong in the Hearth.com Perfect Picture forum. Let's refocus on the OP's topic (quads' farm auction), shall we? Thanks, motorheads. Rick


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, you are right.  It just gets me all worked up when I see a barn find of such caliber.  Vrooom, vroooom.

Hey Quads, keep up with the pics.  I find this very interesting.


----------



## fossil (May 15, 2012)

Me too, shipmate...I'm diggin' it, let's just not get too far sidetracked. More of the story as it unfolds, please, quads. Rick


----------



## quads (May 15, 2012)

es332 said:


> Thats like Chevy had a 302 ci in 1969 and WOW what a screamer


Yes, my cousin had one of those too.  I believe it was a 1969 Camaro Indy Pace Car.  He sold it before he died for $16,000, I think.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MasterMech (May 17, 2012)

es332 said:


> Wasn't ford a 429 ??


 
Ford built 427's, 428's AND 429's. 428/429's came later than that Galaxie IIRC. Plus there several different types of motor for each displacement. Especially the 429's.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 24, 2012)

Quads,
Did you know about all this stuff before he died, or are you seeing the barn stuff for the first time?


----------



## quads (May 25, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Quads,
> Did you know about all this stuff before he died, or are you seeing the barn stuff for the first time?


I knew about it, although I am not really interested in old cars so didn't pay much attention to what they actually were.  I also knew the condition of the houses/hoarding.  After he died, I discovered that I knew him better than anybody else.


----------

